# EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

My 2 - 1.5'' rbps have been injured by my 3 - 3'' rbps, i moved them out of the same tank and put the 2 into a 20g and started a salt treatment is there anything i could do? im really really worried that my 2 rbps wont make it, they got some pretty decent sized bites in there stomach area... when i was taking them out with the net they were full of energy. and now they are in the 20 gallon relaxed and calm... is there anything else i could do?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I think you are doing everything you can do, How big are the bites give me more detail. Thats sucks


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

hmmm not really too large but i would say they are serious bites...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine have had some pretty nasty bites and now you could not even tell they were hurt at all. P's have amazing healing power, if you can not see any internal organs I think they will be fine. My only suggestion is to separate the 2 hurt ones so they dont attack each other.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I told yah not too add those new guys in that tank yet .... 
... O' well lets make the best the worse situation...
...you have the salt added ... good... now add some Melafix (or other remidy if you prefer) to the tank as well. you can pick this up at your local lfs or any fish suplier. this stuff works great for rapidly repairing fins and cuts and open sores... 
good luck


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

We told you to put the smaller ones in the 20g. Just use salt treatment and they should be fine. And be sure to leave them in there for s few months.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

basically one of those live and learn type things, hopefully your fish will recover.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

Well i dont think one of them is going to make it because everytime he eats something the food comes straight out of one of his wounds which im assuming is connected right in his stomach... ill keep u guys updated on it as it progresses... damn it sucks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Natural.Playboy said:


> Well i dont think one of them is going to make it because everytime he eats something the food comes straight out of one of his wounds which im assuming is connected right in his stomach


Im sorry to hear about your fish, but this sounds damn funny!
almost like an episode of Itchy & Scratchy! :laughlong:


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

well the rbp is still alive i dont know how... but hes still trying to eat even though it doesnt digest... he wont be around for much longer oh well ill just buy another one i guess


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

That is what it looks like, sorry man.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

If these people told you not to add those p's in the first place, I don't really have any sympathy. But, I hate to see piranhas die so just ride it out and if the salt treatment doesnt work, go with another treatment. Sounds like they are goners though.. sucks


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

try some aqua plus. it isnt very expensive and enhances the slime coat and helps heal wounds


----------



## Drummore (Feb 11, 2003)

you never put ps in a tank if they are half the size of the established ones. 
Just a begginers opinion








Dont discard that p as a gonner until shes really gone.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

it cant digest any food in time it will die so i kinda feed bad for it but im taking care of it the best that i can!


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Maybe if he is given time his wounds will heal up and he will be able to digest food. That sucks that he'll probably die







.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not sure if you did it or not but, I try to always rearrange the tank when adding new ones. How often, and what were you feeding them?

Good luck!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Even if he not eating yet. Don't worry p's can live quite while with out eating just give it time. P's can survive the worst of wounds.


----------

